# Reparacion amplificador 5.1



## akipresente (Dic 12, 2010)

Hola foreros.

Por motivos del destino llegó a mi unaa caja de un Goweel hts-868. Tan solo tengo el cajon del sub más el amp 5.1. El caso es que hace un tiempo, investigando el mundillo este electronico, se me ocurrio medir el voltaje de salida de las clavijas del sub, pero me despiste y puse el multimetro en la posición de intensidad... (hay fue donde me quedo bien claro que la intensidad se mide en serie ). 

Bueno, pues tras romper el fusible del multimetro y uno de los dos TDA2030 que alimentan el sub, reemplazo el TDA y veo que el sub no suena igual que antes, ademas de que empieza a oler a tostada 

Es una pena, ya que ese sub su servicio hacia, y no se a que puede deberse esto, puede que algun condensador falle? No ha habido manera de encontrar un esquema del amp, asique pienso que tendria que ir fijandome en los que pertenezcan al sub verdad? Es decir, no creo que nada halla afectado a los circuitos de los satelites...

Un saludo, y muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2010)

akipresente dijo:


> ... (hay fue donde *me quedo bien claro que la intensidad se mide en serie* ).


_"No hay mal que por bien no venga"_


> .....Bueno, pues tras romper el fusible del multimetro y uno de los dos TDA2030 que alimentan el sub, reemplazo el TDA y veo que el sub no suena igual que antes, ademas de que empieza a oler a tostada.....


Controla las tensiones de alimentación, mide si los diodos de la fuente están sanos.


----------



## akipresente (Dic 12, 2010)

Hola Fogonazo, gracias por responder. 

Lo de los diodos, se usa en transformadores de alterna a continua no? El tema de este es que creo que este amp trabaja en alterna. Del secundario salen 3 cables, 2 azules y uno negro. Y comprobando lo de los voltajes que comentaba, en alterna la fuente daba 12v, y en continua unos 3v, cosa que tampoco entiendo :S


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2010)

akipresente dijo:


> .....comprobando lo de los voltajes que comentaba, en alterna la fuente daba *12v*, y en continua unos *3v*, cosa que tampoco entiendo :S


Esa tensión *3V* es indicio de diodo en corto = aroma a quemado.

*No hagas mas pruebas* sin retirar y controlar los diodos, puedes quemar el transformador.


----------



## akipresente (Dic 13, 2010)

Pero eso sucedia antes de que reventara el TDA :s  Bueno, los comprobare  de todas maneras, ojala sea algo tan sencillo como los diodos! Que por otra parte, tiene su logica que sea de eso.


Gracias de nuevo ;-)


----------



## akipresente (Ene 4, 2011)

Hola de nuevo. Vuelvo al tema tras tres semanas de merecido descanso 

Por fin comprobe los diodos que me decía Fogonazo, y comprobe que estaban perfectamente, no hay ninguno cruzado ni nada de nada, todos conducen como debieran 

El asunto es, que medí la fuente por separado, y resultó que era imposible sacar positivos o negativos de hay, estaban positivos con negativo en continuidad  Por tanto deduzco que el fallo sea ese, no? jejeje

Me parece que me tocará buscar una fuente nueva, ya que no me atrebo a rebobinar la fuente...

Mil gracias. Un saludo.

Por cierto, feliz año nuevo


----------



## zopilote (Ene 4, 2011)

Si hiciste cortocircuito en la salida del woofer, el que se malogra el el integrado, si lo haz cambiado y sigue sonando mal(como estan los demas?), puede que tengas la configuracion del woofer en puente, osea tienes dos TDA2030A.


----------



## akipresente (Ene 4, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> Si hiciste cortocircuito en la salida del woofer, el que se malogra el el integrado, si lo haz cambiado y sigue sonando mal(como estan los demas?), puede que tengas la configuracion del woofer en puente, osea tienes dos TDA2030A.



Si, tengo dos en puente para el woofer, pero el otro aparentemente está bien. Esa es mi duda, que se debería de estropear el circuito del altavoz, no veo relación con la fuente de alimentación 

Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 4, 2011)

akipresente dijo:


> Si, tengo dos en puente para el woofer, pero el otro aparentemente está bien. Esa es mi duda, que se debería de estropear el circuito del altavoz, *no veo relación con la fuente de alimentación*


  
Y no ves la relación por que vos sabés que la salida del subwoofer está en modo puente!!!! pero si no lo dice zopilote, Fogonazo podría haber estado adivinando los proximos 25 años :enfadado:
Como acá nadie tiene la bola de cristal (yo sí pero no la presto )...




​
...no pretenderás que adivinen que tu 5.1 tiene la salida en puente...no?...digo...lo podrías haber dicho antes!!!! :enfadado:

Ahora andá y cambiá los dos chips en puente y dejá de preguntar bolazos....o vos también adivinás el estado del C.I. mirando el chip por afuera?


----------



## akipresente (Ene 5, 2011)

akipresente dijo:


> Hola foreros.
> 
> Por motivos del destino llegó a mi unaa caja de un Goweel hts-868. Tan solo tengo el cajon del sub más el amp 5.1. El caso es que hace un tiempo, investigando el mundillo este electronico, se me ocurrio medir el voltaje de salida de las clavijas del sub, pero me despiste y puse el multimetro en la posición de intensidad... (hay fue donde me quedo bien claro que la intensidad se mide en serie ).
> 
> ...



Pues poner, poner... Lo puse  Pero bueno, ya me queda claro, espero que sea algo tan sencillo como el otro TDA. 

Lo de la fuente lo veis normal? 

Saludos!


----------



## akipresente (Ene 15, 2011)

Muchas gracias a todos! Finalmente cambie el segundo tda y ya esta, funcionando como el primer dia. lastima no haberlo sabido antes! jejej  

un saludo!


----------

